# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  U2

## MIke R

got into P Town tonight to find a note on my door which said..

"got an extra SnowPatrol/U2 ticket for Sunday....Limo leaves at 6...we'll pick you up at 5:45..."




not a big fan of stadium shows, but what the heck


so I guess I'm going.... :)

----------


## JEK

sell out

----------


## MIke R

yup...

----------


## Jeanette

Ashley Howell was at the opening night U2 360 concert in Chicago last week.  She said the concert was incredible in all aspects.  I have tickets to see them on Wednesday night in New Jersey.

Here's the review of the Chicago concert that Ashley sent me.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/music/...

----------


## MIke R

just wish it wasnt in a  freakin stadium

----------


## RichBouker

U2...We are gonna see Them next month here in FLA, but what I'm bummed about is Jimmy canceling the Orlando show.  It was the week after the SBH show...Oh well, I guess I'd blow off work for an extra week on the Island too.

----------


## andynap

> just wish it wasnt in a  freakin stadium




Bring binoculars-  :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

the crowd I am going with will have me seeing double by the time I get there... :crazy:

----------


## Jeanette

The little stadium in NJ where I am seeing U2 holds 78,000 fans.  The tickets were ridiculously overpriced and the concert has not sold out yet.

----------


## JoshA

At least the stadium can handle the crowds. Here's a photo of the crowd at the last Jimmy Buffett concert I attended. After dark it got pretty rowdy. A preview of the November celebration?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eddie

They should be ashamed at what they're charging for a seat. A friend has tickets for the Meadowlands. $272 a seat.

----------


## MIke R

I have no idea what this ticket cost, but if its 
$272?????...I aint going

especially with Giants/Cowboys on for free that night...and I've seen U2 twice already, once at Red Rocks, which I can assure you is one of the coolest places on the planet to see a concert..right Josh??....


although I would like to see Snow Patrol

----------


## Jeanette

> They should be ashamed at what they're charging for a seat. A friend has tickets for the Meadowlands. $272 a seat.



Second level tickets at the Meadowlands were $250 + fees, so $272 sounds right. That's why the show isn't sold out.  Two tickets for not great seats plus parking will run you almost $600.

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by eddie
> 
> They should be ashamed at what they're charging for a seat. A friend has tickets for the Meadowlands. $272 a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> Second level tickets at the Meadowlands were $250 + fees, so $272 sounds right. That's why the show isn't sold out.  Two tickets for not great seats plus parking will run you almost $600.



I'm in the car heading' North . . . .

----------


## Eddie

$22 in fees? That's ridiculous, too. 
I haven't been to a stadium show in years. I'd rather go see a good band in a smaller club. I'm glad to know I'm also saving about $200.

----------


## Biscuit

> I have no idea what this ticket cost, but if its 
> $272?????...I aint going
> 
> especially with Giants/Cowboys on for free that night...and I've seen U2 twice already, once at Red Rocks, which I can assure you is one of the coolest places on the planet to see a concert..right Josh??....
> 
> 
> although I would like to see Snow Patrol



wear your Canned Heat T-shirt and see if any of the kids acknowledge it  :)

----------


## Voosh

272 bucks with lousy acoustics? Nah! 

The special treats are seeing "big names" in smaller venues. Happens all the time. Sometimes on the spur of the moment. Checking the local papers and websites, sometimes with a call from someone who happened to get the word, is a great way to see world-class stuff in a good sounding place. Some of these artists like to warm up the day before a show or just do an "afterglow" (adrenalin rush not quite simmered down from a big show.)

----------


## JoshA

Yeah, Mike. Red Rocks is definitely cool. My son saw Phish there recently. He's been following Phish with his friends since college. They said it wouldn't happen, but the band got together again this year. The Red Rocks concert was in his backyard but he and his friends, who live all over the country, have also followed them all over the country from Oregon to New England.

BTW, if you want to see a more beautiful version of Red Rocks without the distraction of a concert venue, I recommend Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs.

----------


## Jeanette

> ...and I've seen U2 twice already, once at Red Rocks, which I can assure you is one of the coolest places on the planet to see a concert..right Josh??....



Mike, funny you should mention Red Rocks. Jason Mraz is playing there tomorrow night.  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

AEG Live and Live Nation are thrilled to announce JASON MRAZ live at Red Rocks Amphitheatre Saturday, September 19, 2009. 

San Diego-based songsmith, Jason Mraz has partnered with The VH1 Save The Music Foundation to donate a portion of every ticket sold to the organization, which is dedicated to the restoration of instrumental music programs and raising awareness about the importance of music in a childs education.

Certified 4x platinum, Mrazs smash single, Im Yours, is currently the fifth best selling digital single of all time. To celebrate the success (and evolution) of the song, Mraz will release, Yours Truly: The Im Yours Collection, a digital EP. The EP will include four versions of Im Yours: the original demo version of the song; the album version, which topped four separate radio formats; a live version of the song recorded in Tokyo, featuring Japanese band Kimaguren; and a reggae mix of the song. The follow-up to Im Yours, Lucky, a duet with Colbie Caillat, recently reached the one million mark in sales. 

In other news, Mraz recently received the Songwriter Hall of Fames Hal David Starlight Award in New York City at their 40th Anniversary Gala. He also received nominations for three Teen Choice Awards, including Choice Music: Hookup for Lucky, Choice Music: Artist, and Choice Music: Album by a Male Artist for We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things. Additionally, Mraz has teamed up with Boulder-based company iggli to offer an invite service on his website for all of his upcoming shows. He is the first artist ever to adopt the technology. The service, which can be accessed using the green invite friends button listed next to each date, gives fans the ability to invite, track, and coordinate whether or not they can attend a particular show or event.

----------


## MIke R

I ve seen the Garden of the Gods and you are right...Wendi went to Univ of Vermont where and when Phish got their start and is a Phish fanatic....had I known he was playing there, that could have been the hook to get me back!!!!

----------


## MIke R

jeanette.....lemmings...

I can unconditionally guarantee you very few locals from ski country are coming down for the show :P  :thumbdown:  :p

----------


## MIke R

and he's playing there on a former wedding anniversary date of mine no less....LOL

hell she probably will be there!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeanette

> jeanette.....lemmings...
> 
> I can unconditionally guarantee you very few locals from ski country are coming down for the show :P  :thumbdown:  :p



I don't think Mr. Mraz is overly concerned...  He's doing just fine without them.   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

for now

----------


## JoshA

You and I are too old to swim with the Phishes. We had our chance with the Dead. At least their lyrics made sense.  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

> You and I are too old to swim with the Phishes. We had our chance with the Dead. At least their lyrics made sense.



yeah..not much of a fan of either..
although I do love "Ripple"

----------


## JoshA

Vermont, Ben and Jerry's, Cherry Garcia, Phish Food ... like, wow

----------


## Voosh

As for "The Dead" - c'mon, "Truckin" is a kicker. 

Guess my old Ann Arbor, ponytail days are showing.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Truckin is good...but Ripple is my favorite

----------


## MIke R

> Vermont, Ben and Jerry's, Cherry Garcia, Phish Food ... like, wow




phish food is addictive....but chocolate therapy (only served in their stores ) should be illegal

----------


## Jeanette

> and he's playing there on a former wedding anniversary date of mine no less....LOL
> 
> hell she probably will be there!!!



Hey, at least your ex had good taste in music.   }:|

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> and he's playing there on a former wedding anniversary date of mine no less....LOL
> 
> hell she probably will be there!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least your ex had good taste in music.   }:|




#2 ex had good tastes in a lot of things....just not husbands.....but I warned her plenty...LOL

you Mraz fans might want to give Mat Kearney a listen....he I like a lot ..kinda like Fray meets Coldplay meets Mayer meets Mraz

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> ...and I've seen U2 twice already, once at Red Rocks, which I can assure you is one of the coolest places on the planet to see a concert..right Josh??....
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, funny you should mention Red Rocks. Jason Mraz is playing there tomorrow night.    
> 
> AEG Live and Live Nation are thrilled to announce JASON MRAZ live at Red Rocks Amphitheatre Saturday, September 19, 2009. 
> ...



wow...jeanette....i had no idea just how popular he was!  good for him!  i love it that such a nice guy is so successful.  after having seen his concert twice, i can guarantee red rocks is a GREAT venue for him!  i wish i could be there!!!

----------


## GramChop

miker...i'm a huge kearney fan!  very mellow and lyrical!  he's supposedly coming to nola sometime soon...i'll have to look up his tour schedule!

----------


## Jeanette

I hadn't even heard of Mat Kearney before this thread.  Just listened to a few songs and he has a great sound.  According to his web-site, he's playing at a small venue in Philly on Friday night - Theatre of the Living Arts.  The last time I was there, all the seats were removed so you had to stand during the performance.  It encouraged lots of dancing.

----------


## MIke R

great Mat Kearney lyric:


"I guess we're all one phone call from our knees"

----------


## MIke R

PS...I am NOT going to U2  tomorrow  at those prices.....with the limo and food ad booze it was going to run me about 400-450....my friends are pissed but they will get over it...somebody will buy the ticket....it just wont be me

no thanks...

----------


## JEK

Whew! You had us all so worried . . .  . :)

----------


## MIke R

yeah I knew you would be...thats why the update...

----------


## Jeanette

I wouldn't go either at those prices.  I bought the mid-range tickets at about $112 each including fees.  Typically that price will buy you a GREAT seat at a NJ concert even for a big name.  Parking at the stadium is $25 which is obnoxious even for NJ.

I love U2 and have not seen them live, so I am paying for the experience.

----------


## GramChop

> great Mat Kearney lyric:
> 
> 
> "I guess we're all one phone call from our knees"



those lyrics spoke to me too, miker!  truer words have never been sung!

----------


## Biscuit

> I wouldn't go either at those prices.  I bought the mid-range tickets at about $112 each including fees.  Typically that price will buy you a GREAT seat at a NJ concert even for a big name.  Parking at the stadium is $25 which is obnoxious even for NJ.
> 
> I love U2 and have not seen them live, so I am paying for the experience.



I saw U2 in Nov. 1987. Los Lobos was the opening act and their plane was late so the promoter claimed he found a local country-western band calling themselves the Dalton Brothers to entertain until Los Lobos arrived. The band wore cowboy hats and long overcoats and sang several cowboy songs. After they finished and Los Lobos took the stage word got around the Dalton Brothers were actually U2. True story. Google or Wikipidia the Dalton Brothers Band.

How could you not love a band that would do that for their fans!

----------

